# resistance releases



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2010)

i get a better release using my hha wrist strap release than my tru ball sweet spot.for me with the tru ball i think sometimes i cheat with wrist rotation setting it off,i cant do that with the strap.think im gonna upgrade to carter squeeze me.looking for thoughts and opinions


----------



## Lonesome Timber (Aug 23, 2008)

*Squeeze me*

I have a Carter Squeeze Me and love it because you can't cheat it. It does force you use BT (unless you back the adj. screw out) and therefore, makes for a more accurate shot in my opinion. Other people I have talked to hate it because they can't get used to it. I use mine for a training aid as well as shooting 3d. I am even contemplating using it for hunting, although I will probably back it down a little so it doesn't take as much BT to set it off.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2010)

i ordered the squeeze me i dont think ill have a problem it operates same way as my hha.draw to anchor press trigger and start your pull.can u explain to me the let down procedure.i am thinking about hunting with it to. rt now i hunt with a bernies cant punch and have had no problems.i dont c a problem hunting with a wrist strap bt my shot goes off 4 to 7 seconds and i dont wanna snapshoot at anything.the cant punch is no problem letting down


----------



## Lonesome Timber (Aug 23, 2008)

*Let down*

There's a safety on the backside of the trigger assembly that I grip while drawing and during let down. It makes it very easy and safe to letdown.


----------

